# Sunset Limited Train



## Aviator (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a question for anyone who has knowledge of the Sunset Limited. Do you know the car line up? Such as what comes first as in the Sleepers,Coach, and Diner.. I have car 0130 and room 004. I am taking the Sunset Limited from Houston to Tucson in May, Thank you for any information that can be provided about this train.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2017)

The sleepers from New Orleans are at the front of the train, followed by the Dining Car, Sightseer Lounge and coaches. In San Antonio, a coach and sleeping car is added from the Texas Eagle (from Chicago), and are added to the rear of the train.

Car 0130 is right next to the Dining Car. Room 4 is on the upper level, and near the center of the car.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2017)

Houston to San Antonio

Locomotive

Locomotive

Baggage

Transition Sleeper

0130 Sleeper Car

Dining Car

Sightseer Lounge Car

Coach

Coach

San Antonio to LA

Locomotive

Locomotive

Baggage

Transition Sleeper

0130 Sleeper Car

Dining Car

Sightseer Lounge Car

Coach

Coach

Texas Eagle Coach

Texas Eagle Sleeper Car


----------



## Aviator (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you so much for your answers. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 15, 2017)

Have fun. Let us know how it went. I love the Limited and have always wanted to stop overnight in Alpine, TX just for the hell of it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2017)

In May I'll be going the other way, LA to Chicago, on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 16, 2017)

KmH said:


> In May I'll be going the other way, LA to Chicago, on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle.


Did that in 2015...422 sleeper. Enjoyed the trip as I did previous shorter trips to Temple, TX. An extra night on the train compared to the SWC.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm in the #2 sleeper from LA to Alpine.

At Alpine I move to the #422 for the rest of the way to Chicago.


----------

